# Dolphin and Whale Suits



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 18, 2008)

My fursona has been in a state of limbo for a while, and I'm trying to staple it down. (See http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/557877/ if you want the long story.) Part of my delima is when I eventually comission a fursuit for my fursona, I want it to be as close to me as I can get it. That being said, how hard is it to make custom fursuits for dolphin furs? All I've found online is the same cut-n-paste bottlenose dolphin mascot suit that most dolphin furs seem to side with. Are there any good examples out there of different suits? Also, is it possible to make a suit with a more rubbery outer surface like a dolphin's skin rather than felt like fur?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 19, 2008)

There's a pair of suits, a dolphin and an orca, that are a little different from the usual cheesy mascot design.  I couldn't find the orca, but here's the dolphin.

http://www.fur-suit.org/img/suits/110/Calafin511.jpg


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 19, 2008)

Hm, I see. Of course, it's still a bottlenose, but that's a big improvement from what I was expecting.

Does anyone know of any more, or know if what I'm talking about is possible?


----------



## Chex (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd say you could go with Beetlecat's method of making a form-fitting suit. 

http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/tutorialbodysuit.html

As for the type of material, you could find a pleather, which is basically plastic, or even use a vinyl or actual leather, or maybe moleskin. I'd go with pleather, just because it's more stretchy, or moleskin because it's way more breathable. Plus, it comes in more colors, though I think it tends to stray more toward bright ones. There are a lot of different fabrics out there. Look around and check out some different stuff, if you have a fabric store close by. ^^

And for the head, I doubt there are any patterns for the other types of dolphins (ones with blunter noses,) but if you're crafty at all, you could always mock something up, or ask someone to do a basic design for you.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, that's almost exactly what I'd want as for a dolphin suit. O_O
Pleather sounds about right, too.

And the head's nose length and shame is the primary concerns, especially if I choose to be a Commerson's, a Maui's, or a Dusky dolphin. Couldn't a good commissioned fursuit-maker be able to edit that? And on the same subject, would it be difficult to emmulate the color-patterns of dolphins like, say, the Commerson's?

But thank you /so/ much for the helpful info, alchemydragon! I owe you one. ^_^


----------



## Chex (Dec 19, 2008)

A Commerson's dolphin... If you wouldn't mind seams in places where the suit would have to be fitted more, I'd say you'd be able to, yeah. There may even be a way to get around making seams, but you'd have to talk to someone better at sewing than me. ^^;

And yeah, actually, a suit maker would be able to, depending on the style of head you wanted; foam and plastic sheets (a la Matrices and Beetlecat) are easy to sculpt into something workable.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I've narrowed my fusona's species down to four types of dolphin, and the Commerson's and Maui's have very short, if any, noses, so that's why I was wondering. The Bottlenose and Dusky I know can be done, at least in shape, although the color pattern of the Dusky might be a problem.

But thanks for all the help, alchemydragon! I think I'm confident enough to give in to my true fursona now that I've an idea how it'll work in the fursuit side of things. ^_^


----------



## Stesco66933 (Dec 21, 2008)

Where you thinking of this for the Orca?:

http://www.prettypervy.com/gallery/orca/


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 21, 2008)

My picky side is saying "woah, too shiny, and the tail is way too large, and what is with those eyes, and shrink the dorsal fin a ton, and...", but my practical side is saying "eh, kinda". Besides, I'm not going to be an orca, and nowhere have I said I wanted to be an orca. The thing about orcas is they have a quite different psychology, grouping, and physiology than most dolphins. Also, I think alchemydragon's method and material suggestions may be best for the outside (and the inside, I don't think I would like wearing latex outside the bedroom...and disco hall. But thank you for trying.

I'll reitterate my current question, though: does anyone know how complex a color pattern can be on a commissioned fursuit? Like on a range from 1 to 10, where 1 is Bottlenose, 4 is Maui's, 7 is Commerson's, and 10 is Dusky. (That is, if I ordered them correctly.)


----------



## Chex (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I'd say it shouldn't be too difficult; the base pattern could be made like the bodysuit on Beetlecat's tutorials, and then the pieces (which I'd probably make as close as possible to the design she has the tutorial on,) could be altered (cut holes in, etc,) to add patches of color, sorta like a reverse applique?  It's kinda hard to describe. ^^;

The only thing I'd say is you definitely wouldn't be able to have the faded coloring. They'd all be sharp, crisp lines since you'd be working in vinyl and the seams would be the color separation.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 21, 2008)

So no adding color patterns then? If I'm limited only to the seams, wouldn't that leave me with only being able to do something monotone like the Bottlenose? I can understand no fading, as I've a plan with where to isolate the colors on the Dusky, but would my suit be seam-ridden in obvious ways if I attempted one of the multi-colored species?


----------



## Rath Illucer (Dec 22, 2008)

My suggestion for your particular needs, would be to look into someone who is handy at air brushing. That would solve your seam issues neatly if the pun is forgivable. you would have to be a bit more careful with washing from what i've heard, and i'd definitely learn more about how it affects suits when it's more of a widespread pain job rather than just on the head or something, since i don't know much about it yet, but i figured i'd chance mentioning it to you ^^;

THEORETICALLY, the best fursuit makers i've seen should be able to attempt anything within reason - they are amazing. It's all just how much you're able to or willing to pay for the extra time involved. I've seen some truly amazing things though. So i stopped worrying about the possibilities with making unreal things real XP (I know my own suit is going to test and push the limits of my own skills, as i want to make it myself and will need to paint, sew, shave, weft, glue and more for my ridiculously 'simple' yet annoyingly patterned Pearl Fox XP (darn uncomplicated seeming markings that will probably give me a headache when i start to do them ><; )

And as an edit- Patches is a good example of what's possible, though with using moleskin or pleather for you seams would be impossible to hide easily anywhere like with longer fur, but here's a good example of a very complex piece of sewing: http://whitewolf.denofwolves.com/suit/patches.html

Just a matter of your finding the right maker i hope. Be what you are - not what it's easy to be XP (my random advice for now, though i admire your hoping to make something ease to 'be' so to speak, and i wish you great luck, and can't wait to see how it turns out!)


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 22, 2008)

Air brushing, eh? Wouldn't that allow for a fade like the Dusky Dolphin has then as well? And for the moment, we're considering that money isn't /much/ of a factor, as I'm just wondering what and how is possible what with nose length, head shape, color paterns, wearability, etc. This is just so I know if anything isn't possible up to my standards. I'm hoping all four species would be possible, but if one isn't, it makes my decision easier. Really this is all just leading up to me finding my final fursona.


----------



## Chex (Dec 22, 2008)

Ah, but airbrushing, as far as I know (totally not knowledgeable on it, but my friend has one to use) only uses water-based paint, which can be washed out in most cases, and doesn't adhere to plastic, which is basically what vinyl is. That leaves little option.

I suppose if the person who would make the suit had an airbrush that could use, say, house paint or oil-based paint, it'd work, but you'd still be able to see the seams, which probably doesn't matter, considering.


As for the adding of color patterns, my words must have been mixed up in my head. What I meant was that you could do such a thing, it would just take extra time and be a little difficult. ^^;


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 22, 2008)

Ah, I see. So, wait, it may just be 6 PM and my mind's in a 4 AM state, but I thought the theorized suit was made of pleather? Is that the same thing as vinyl? Excuse if that's a silly question, but tailoring and material are not my forte.

Would a thin-furred material like velour or something be more optimal for suit construction of this sort then? It'd maintain the shiny illusion and still be comfortable and relatively smooth to the touch, or so I think if I'm remembering my materials correctly.


----------



## Chex (Dec 22, 2008)

Nah, you're not crazy. Vinyl and pleather are basically the same thing. 

Vinyl is the stuff fake-leather car seats are made of, a polypropeline (plastic) substance that's generally thicker and a little more difficult to work with because of that. There are more textures of it, though, as well as it coming in more natural colors, and it really is nice stuff since it has a duller sheen. Plus, you can get it year round in large amounts.

Pleather is thinner, and therefore easier to work with, but generally, it comes in brighter colors like yellow and red. It's also quite blatantly shiny. As far as I know, unless you go to a display and costume place where they sell fabric like that year-round, you're only gonna be able to find it from the end of august through Halloween, since it's not common stock and what fabric stores do get is limited.

If you could find the colors of velour you need, that would work awesomely. Plus, it's a bit stretchier, since it's classified as a knit fabric (like the stuff people use for sweatshirt cuffs) so it'd be easier to wear. Again, I'm not sure about the air brushing, because I think velour is polyester, or at best a high amount of polyester with a little cotton, and polyester, doesn't dye. Makes me wonder if it's applicable to use a fabric paint (which isn't the same as dye,) in an airbrush.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 22, 2008)

Velour actually, if I'm not mistaken, is mostly cotton. It's just occasionally replaced with a similar polyester base. If that was the case, the material would likely survive coloring. I'm sure there's slate grey, payne's grey, white, and silver velour somewhere.

EDIT: Well, there's at least white, ivory, light blue, and denim here, and that's 80% cotton 20% polyester.


----------



## Chex (Dec 22, 2008)

Try looking online. That'd be your best bet, especially this time of year, since most stores get their knits (velour being... fall, I believe) in spring-ish time. I know my store only currently has a burgundy velour. ^^;

If you have a Jo-Ann close by, you can always ask one of the people there if they have fabrics you can special order. Most have books of their special occasion and standard fabrics (cottons and things) numbers, so if it's not busy (and they're not snippy as some fabric places can be,) they'll surely be happy to let you know what types of fabrics they have. 


I just did a quick online search, by the way, of about six different stores, a general 'velour' term in my search. Unfortunately, I didn't see any gray. Just weird colors like burgundy and purple. Again, it may be easier just to wait until spring or such to see what the stores get in.

Or it could also be easier to consider another fabric. Though... the only other conceivable option I could come up with was fleece, and that comes in a range of two shades of gray for one type, and only maybe one or two for the other, at least in the common types of fleece. The only other problem with that is it would be ridiculously hot.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 22, 2008)

Hot I can deal with, honestly. Being used to Louisiana temperatures and having built the tolerance to go swimming in trunks in deep Pacific waters, temperatures usually aren't a problem for me. Besides, as I said, this is all theoretical at the moment, and I'm sure I'll have to end up asking myself some of the same questions again. But fleece, velour, and pleather look to be viable options, depending on what sort of coloring techniques are needed and/or used.

I guess I really should wrap this topic up, seeing as not many people are interested in this sort of information, and I could go on all day talking about these sorts of things. So let me get down to the ultimate question here of this thread: Are all four of the dolphins I have linked pictures to viable and relatively easy patterns and structures to possibly translate into a fursuit? If so, then I've still got the issue of deciding which one I am, and if not, that'll help me immensely.


----------



## Chex (Dec 22, 2008)

The difficulty level is as you've described, the bottlenose being the easiest and ascending from there. But, depending on the skill of the suit maker, I'd say that any one of them is possible. For example, Beetlecat would probably be able to make any one of those.

Me, on the other hand, I'd only trust with perhaps the first two.   Again, all depends on skill and effort.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 22, 2008)

Well then. Looks like I'll be having a fist fight over all four then. But still, that's comforting to know that it'd be possible for all four. After watching a few of Beetlecat's videos, I might need to find someway to get in contact with him, as his airbrushing seems to be perfect for the Dusky if it's at all possible.

Thank you so much for helping out, alchemydragon. Your advice has been quite invaluable and I wouldn't know how to repay it. ^_^


----------



## Chex (Dec 22, 2008)

*snicker*

Just call me Chex. And I see you added my MSN. *sticks on buddy list*

If you ever wanna talk, poke me when I'm about. I'll usually answer. ^^


----------



## Rath Illucer (Dec 22, 2008)

Good luck with your fursona and your suit ^.^ Glad to see that you were able to figure some stuff out at least (and unfortunately narrow things down not a bit lol)

Hope things go well for you, and just randomly posting since it's already at the top of the thread so i don't have to worry about needlessly bumping it, and i happen to be up ad 4 in the morning XP

Take care!

~ Silvered Fox


----------

